# Music and bass management.



## FidelitySeeker (Sep 4, 2009)

As a "music only" guy, Wayne Pflughaupt's review of the PB10-ISD spoke to me when he talked about the benefits of adding a high pass filter to relieve the sub from the low frequency effects:

_*Quote from Wayne's article of May 2006:*_
The SVS’ superior extension, while certainly impressive and noticeably better than my own subs, seemed almost too much of a good thing with music – everything sounded "heavy." Considering that the EQ boost my subs have at 25 Hz also means they roll out pretty fast below that point, I wondered if that would make a difference with the PB10-ISD.

Conveniently, the AudioControl equalizer has an optional 18 dB/octave high-pass filter with available settings at 15 Hz, 25 Hz and 35 Hz. I switched it on to 25 Hz, and the effect on the PB10-ISD’s ability to render detail was simply astounding. Suddenly there was resolution and detail in spades!

I went back through my reference tracks one at a time and the resolution the PB10-ISD was now exhibiting was simply jaw dropping. Where there was none before, the subtle texture in Basia’s "Cruising for Bruising" bass line was all there, even better than with my own subs. The prominent low freq growl in the "Drunk on Love" track was more "growly," the texture more pronounced and tighter than I have ever heard. The staccato triplets and syncopated legato notes in Manhattan Transfer’s "Sassy" were also tighter and better defined than I’m used to hearing with my subs.

So, it seems when it comes to music the SVS may be a victim of its own success. Apparently its prodigious output at the lowest frequencies can obscure the amazing detail the sub is cable of rendering. In other words, the PB10-ISD's "problem" is being too good at what it does! 
*End of quote*

Wayne also made the comment below in his review of the SB12-Plus.

*Quote from SB12-Plus Subwoofer: The Mouse that Roars*
If a sub isn’t fast and precise, the pattern will “bleed” together and sound more like a single long note than several shorter ones. Both subs did a good job with this track, although not quite as well as I’m used to hearing.
*End of quote*

I am planning a music-only 2.1 system. I currently have a SB12-Plus which I plan to use in this system. 
So, I am wondering if the SB12-Plus would benefit from a similar high pass filter treatment to the one Wayne used on the PSB10-ISD.
If so, what are some good ideas on how to implement the high pass filter?
If not, what is your recommendation on an alternate sub. Is the PSB10 the way to go? 

Even though I already own the SB12, I don't mind reselling and replacing it (or use it for a second system), if that gives me better performance. My objective is to do what I did 25 years ago - get the best system I can for the money I spend, then sit back and enjoy it for the next 2-3 decades.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## FidelitySeeker (Sep 4, 2009)

This is a redundant post. Please go to the link below if you are interested in this topic:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...42-please-recommend-sub-system-100-music.html


----------



## DonnaDrusilla (Jul 14, 2021)

A very thorough and unique article, good analysis article.


----------



## DonnaDrusilla (Jul 14, 2021)

DonnaDrusilla said:


> A very thorough and unique article, good analysis article.
> [/TRÍCH DẪN]
> My personal view in the debate is that a properly tuned subtitle would be appropriate. Free music and ringtone settings. sonnerie elephone


----------

